# Exhaust...



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

got a Q. I right now have a Stromung 2" catback system on my 1.6L. I am real happy with Stromung's quality and results so I was thinking, when I get my bluebird, I might go to Stromung and have them custom make me a 3" system. Few questions now:
Can the muffler I have now (also from Stromung) be used in the new system? It seems to have good flow and sound, but it might not be enough for a turbo. If I just get the piping, what muffler should I use?
also, Should I resonate it? I really hate loud exhausts, so I'm thinking of adding a resonator or 2 to my pipes. I also don't want to hurt the flow either, so what to do?

Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

unless the muffler inlet is 3", you shouldn't use it...................and turbo cars are pretty quiet, you shouldn't have to add a resonator.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

o yea? I thought a turbo car would be alot louder. k, thanks. Now that I think about it, the muffler has a 2" inlet. either I'm gonna need to look for one, or have Stromung give me a new one with the 3".

Does anybody think it's worth it to go to Stromung. I really like the quality of the work and materials.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I got a really, really nice one from Megan Racing


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how much? where is that?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

www.meganracing.com


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, is it possible to do dual exhaust? I'm sure it wouldn't affect power on a turbo. Can it be routed ok on a b14? If I do a 3" downpipe to a 3" exhaust, should I keep the piping 3" when it splitts to each can?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*Stromung*

they have a 2 3/4" exhaust that Mike has on project 200, they are also working on a 3" system as well. I think you should stay with them if you like their product!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool. If I get that, should I use their muffler or get a different one? I like how theirs sounds, but would a turbo muffler be less restrictive?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

a turbo "recycles" the other wasted energy of the exhaust gases.....some of this energy is in the form of sound, thats why turbo cars are usually quiter. from what ive seen, a log style mani and turbo combo isnt as loud as an equal length mani and turbo. i used to run a open downpipe....it wasnt that loud

:edit:
i have a sound clip of what my car used to sound like with the open dp.....i have to find it


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *cool. If I get that, should I use their muffler or get a different one? I like how theirs sounds, but would a turbo muffler be less restrictive? *


What do you mean by turbo muffler? You will want to keep the piping diameter the same, you can neck down a bit at the muffler as it normally doesn;t hurt performance as much as a mid-pipe per say. Regardless there is no difference in a turbo/non turbo muffler other than the inlet is larger. Stromung still uses the straight through design.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

k, thanks


----------



## 93det (Oct 2, 2002)

i just used the apex n1 muffler and did 3 inch piping from the turbo to tail. Sounds great not loud at all.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

so stromung is working on one with a 3 inch tip? does it have 3 inch piping as well??


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

*piping*

Stromung is working on a 3" piping exhaust. They already have a 3" tip on their single tip mufflers.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

How does their double tip mufflers look like?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they only offer double tip for B13s (as an option) and on the B15, double tip is manditory. unless you geet a different muffler, all of Stromung's B14 exhausts are single-tip. To me, I don't really care whether it's single or dual. As far as I'm concerned, Stromung has the best muffler on the market.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *How does their double tip mufflers look like? *




I heard it looks allot like the b15 se stock muffler from the tips I mean.

I read that on sr20 forum..


----------



## SentraDragon (Jun 27, 2002)

Does anyone have a pic of the Stromung muffler on a B13, all I hear is good things about them I will probably go with them.


----------

